# toilet freshness?



## m66oto (Jun 1, 2011)

wondering how to keep the toilet smelling fresh? Toilet water for flushing comes from the main water tank so no way of adding anything to the flushing water. The toilet is in a shower room along with the wash basin ect so really would like to keep it fresh in there! 

Any tips?


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

we just have a spray bottle of diluted flush stuff in a spray bottle.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

We use biological washing powder tablets which completely take away the smell. Every time you empty the cassette pop a couple of these in and Bob's your uncle.

Biological washing liquid can also be used equally well, get the cheapest supermarket own brand stuff in either case. :wink: 

This was a tip we picked up from MHF, some people just use bio washing stuff and some people continue to add the green or blue liquid. 

Cheers

Sandy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We keep a spray bottle with disinfectant in and spray all the bowl and seat to keep smelling fresh.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> We use biological washing powder tablets which completely take away the smell. Every time you empty the cassette pop a couple of these in and Bob's your uncle.
> 
> Biological washing liquid can also be used equally well, get the cheapest supermarket own brand stuff in either case. :wink:
> 
> ...


Yep, since using Bio liquid, toilet smells are kept to a minimum.

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Fenwicks do a Toilet Pre-Spray.

It has the same, or better, effect than a flushing water additive. It keeps the bowl clean and fresh, also helps to keep the seals and working parts in good order. We also use it to spray the loo last thing at night.

It can be difficult to find a source retailer, but worth it when you find one.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Asda bio tab and SOG too now. SOG is great! about 45 mins to fit (first go) if spectators don't start a conversation with you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

The 'one bottle' solution : 

Supermarket own brand cheapest bio washing liquid...

1. Use it for washing your clothes
2. Use it in the loo holding tank
3. Use a strong dilution in a spray bottle and spray after each use of the
loo
4. Use the spray too for 'spot treating' food/wine marks on clothing (often
you may not have to wash the whole garment)

'Own brand' Tumble dryer sheets may also be used to provide a 'fragrance' in the washroom... or elsewhere but be warned, the perfume is quite strong 
...didn't even need to take them out of the box!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> Asda bio tab and SOG too now. SOG is great! about 45 mins to fit (first go) if spectators don't start a conversation with you :lol: :lol: :lol:


But we are talking about keeping the bowl and surround smelling sweetly and germ free when you cant put rinse in because it comes in straight from the Water tank, no holding tank to put rinse in hence we keep disinfectant in a spray bottle.
We put washing tablets in the cassette but you need to keep the bowl and seat smelling nice.
You men miss the bowl and get the seat :twisted:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

locovan said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Asda bio tab and SOG too now. SOG is great! about 45 mins to fit (first go) if spectators don't start a conversation with you :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Depends on how long things are :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

drcotts said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Techno100 said:
> ...


More like depends on how much I've had to drink 8O :lol:

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Forgot to add in previous post that Dettol and Flash make good cleaning and disinfecting wipes. These are very effective and convenient :roll: .


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Forgot to add in previous post that Dettol and Flash make good cleaning and disinfecting wipes. These are very effective and convenient :roll: .


This indicates the demarcation prevalent in our van. I do the outside bit (empty, rinse, recharge with bio tabs), and 'er indoors does the inside bit with the disinfectant wipes.

Gerald


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

As I understand it, if you're using anything that relies on releasing oxygen (Biomagic, biological tablets, powders etc) then using disinfectant may interfere with the process you're trying to promote.

Phil


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Never had any success with bio washing liquid. Must be using the wrong sort as it stinks in use and when emptying. Tried Tesco, Lidl . Seems to do nothing. Reverted to the usual expensive blue liquid.
Perhaps I need detailed instructions like exactly the make and how much. I have seen references to a capful but is that a capful from the bottle or the cassette. 
So many people seem to rate it I must be doing something wrong


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I just make sure it all goes down the hole 8) It's the girls who get it everywhere including the underside of the seat :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Chudders said:


> Never had any success with bio washing liquid. Must be using the wrong sort as it stinks in use and when emptying. Tried Tesco, Lidl . Seems to do nothing. Reverted to the usual expensive blue liquid.
> Perhaps I need detailed instructions like exactly the make and how much. I have seen references to a capful but is that a capful from the bottle or the cassette.
> So many people seem to rate it I must be doing something wrong


That's why tabs are easier and they dissolve very easily.
asda 24 wash pack = 48 tabs £3.61


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

That's why tabs are easier and they dissolve very easily.
asda 24 wash pack = 48 tabs £3.61[/quote]

Do they improve the smell in use and when emptying and how many tablets are used at each emptying.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Chudders said:


> Never had any success with bio washing liquid. Must be using the wrong sort as it stinks in use and when emptying. Tried Tesco, Lidl . Seems to do nothing. Reverted to the usual expensive blue liquid.
> Perhaps I need detailed instructions like exactly the make and how much. I have seen references to a capful but is that a capful from the bottle or the cassette.
> So many people seem to rate it I must be doing something wrong


I've used quite a few brands and they all seem to work the same. I use one cap full (the cap that comes with the bio liquid) and that seems about right.

Surely liquid has to be better than tabs? Pour liquid in, a couple of shakes and it's job done. 

Will never go back to the dear stuff. I was originally using Bio Magic.

Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Chudders said:


> That's why tabs are easier and they dissolve very easily.
> asda 24 wash pack = 48 tabs £3.61





> Do they improve the smell in use and when emptying and how many tablets are used at each emptying.


We don't have smell because of the SOG but yes it improves the smell on emptying. I use 1 tab and a litre or so of water.
I keep the box of tabs in the washroom too as that gives off a pleasant aroma


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Phil42 said:


> As I understand it, if you're using anything that relies on releasing oxygen (Biomagic, biological tablets, powders etc) then using disinfectant may interfere with the process you're trying to promote.
> 
> Phil


Biomagic might be ok for holding tanks as used on RV's but. IMO, they won't have long enough to work to make a difference in a Thetford cassette that is emptied every other day.

If you read the Biomagic web pages all their big name customers are not using short term effluent storage but are using holding tanks of one sort or another.

I've given up on bio-this and bio-that as it just doesn't work. I now use accessory shop own brands and am getting a decent result.
Even by using nothing I can equal bio methods.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We use bio washing liquid, usually Tesco as it's our local supermarket. I used to put it down the emptying spout as you do with the blue but I found it built up in the tube so now pour directly into the casette via user hole before I replace the cassette. A little water and it's fine. It does break down everything and doesn't smell any worse than blue.

Joe


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

locovan said:


> We put washing tablets in the cassette but you need to keep the bowl and seat smelling nice.
> You men miss the bowl and get the seat :twisted:


Which is why I tell the guys to sit down - or wash the bathroom after.  The flat bottom of the loo will make the drops splash out onto my bathroom walls otherwise. Not pretty! :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*fresh*

Dead Easy Duck!

TM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Christine600 said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > We put washing tablets in the cassette but you need to keep the bowl and seat smelling nice.
> ...


Not with the SOG, you pee with the trap open as no smell can come out.


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Mavis & Christine - thank you for pointing out one of the few advantages of being a lady solo motorhomer!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

drcotts said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Techno100 said:
> ...


well that would asking     i wont ask :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> Christine600 said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


But dont sit near it when outside as i have smelt a few sog's :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Chudders said:


> Never had any success with bio washing liquid. Must be using the wrong sort as it stinks in use and when emptying. Tried Tesco, Lidl . Seems to do nothing. Reverted to the usual expensive blue liquid.
> Perhaps I need detailed instructions like exactly the make and how much. I have seen references to a capful but is that a capful from the bottle or the cassette.
> So many people seem to rate it I must be doing something wrong


change you diet or your booze :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Got to speak up for SOGS.

Believe it or not after 3 different vans in 4 years I am on my 3rd purchased SOG. 

After the last van change I thought-No-not getting another one so we tried going SOGless for a month or two.

No way. Fixed bed next to the facilities decided us on my 3rd and FINAL SOG. Luckily supplier is across town from us, so good professional fitting each time.

Must admit I also use a light amount of bio stuff too which helps when emptying.

As our van is now over 6 years old I am thinking about a new cassette tank.

How often do people change them? Or is there a world record for continuous use of a chemical loo? Ahem- Just re-read that, but you know what I mean! :roll: :lol: 

Paul


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If buying a new cassette be very careful because there are robbers out there. You can get a C200 complete with new bog lid and free chemicals for LESS than £80 inc delivery. Dont pay more!

likewise a C2 3 or 4


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree with Teemyob that the jelly ducks are brilliant. I use them at home and in the motorhome, and if you place them in the right position the men try and flush them down the toilet and therefore keep everything in the loo and not on the floor!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I do enjoy a good toilet thread, nothing like the smell of the chems to bring back happy memories! We're trying some new bio stuff I bought at a show. It works , but stains my hands. Best advice is to empty the thing every day (even when its only wee) and open the window.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well we're SOGgers as well; empty it daily, don't use any additives. Wipe round the bowl / seat / lid regularly with a wpiey thingy cloth, change the filter every year. No probs 8) 

wouldn't go back to chemicals or "unventilated" bog :wink:


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

but do the toilet duck discs react with the plastic at all, as in burn into it being a jellylike substance?

remember reading on the box and it doesn't say just for ceramics.


----------



## daisypicker (Jun 27, 2011)

(Newbie here!)

OK. Am I reading this right? A lot of you are saying you use bio laundry washing tablets INSTEAD of the customised cassette tablets?

Please enlighten me before I rush out to buy the expensive stuff!

Thanks.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes you got it and welcome too


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I thanked you too because it's a breath of fresh air when new members show old members how to use the "thank" tab never mind the Bio tab :lol:


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

but how long do the bio tabs take to do anything, don't fancy leaving anything in there to long it might get a bit yukky


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

locovan said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Asda bio tab and SOG too now. SOG is great! about 45 mins to fit (first go) if spectators don't start a conversation with you :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Our camper came with a sticker on the wall forbidding standing and peeing.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's my van and my bog :lol: will the pee police jump out of the vanity unit 8O



> but how long do the bio tabs take to do anything, don't fancy leaving anything in there to long it might get a bit yukky


Well most couples fill a C200 in a weekend so just empty as normal or before a period of non use.


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

bognormike said:


> well we're SOGgers as well; empty it daily, don't use any additives. Wipe round the bowl / seat / lid regularly with a wpiey thingy cloth, change the filter every year. No probs 8)
> 
> wouldn't go back to chemicals or "unventilated" bog :wink:


AGREED.

We wouldn't be without a SOG either. Once you get one, you won't want to go back to the 'typical' system.

NO NASTY NIFFS (except on emptying - so thanks for the tip about bio-powder, as it can be rather embarassing!)

For fear of repeating myself...SOG, SOG,SOG, SOG, SOG, SOG & SOG!

Debs

p.s. It was a good week and a bad week...

Good - son finally read the email from the Olympic Ticket Applications (had assumed bad news) and it seems we got some tickets for the Athletics!!!
BAD - Ordered some gorgeous Welsh organic wine for husband's birthday (just the 12 bottles) delivered smashed...  
Managed to salvage a couple and had to check they were ok!!

Off to Hay for weekend I think!  Also good news


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

So have I got this right? The SOG (fitted) costs how much? And then you have to add some Bio stuff so it doesn't smell too bad when you're emptying? So what does the SOG do for you? (We know from repeated references on here what it does for your neighbours.)

I use Biomagic but when my large bottle runs out I'll probably just use Bio washing powder which I've found just as good (and I made the mistake of getting the new coloured Biomagic so impossible not to stain hands.) What is the problem? Even a SOG user agrees Bio stuff avoids nasty smells when emptying and, of course, it does the same when in use in the cassette. Plus, when the blade is closed, you can't smell what is in there anyway!

If you're smelling anything it's probably the bowl and I agree it's important to keep bowl and seat clean to avoid smells also there's less cleaning to do if males sit down to wee.

Why is something so simple made so complicated - not to mention expensive?

Phil


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The SOG at a show is £100 fitting is free you don't HAVE to get someone else to do it. 
There is no need for bio tabs, that is a personal choice.
The contents degrade naturally because oxygen is drawn through the cassette.
If the filter is changed annually there should be no smell outside either.

At some point you HAVE to open the blade :lol: :lol:

Often the smell in the toilet is the shower tray trap letting smell back from the grey waste. A splash of tank fresh in there once parked makes life more pleasant


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

Phil42 said:


> So what does the SOG do for you? (We know from repeated references on here what it does for your neighbours.)
> 
> Phil


A fan extracts smells from the cassette when the 'blade' is open so the smells don't come up in to the van, they go up through a pipe and out through a vent in the external toilet door. Smells are neutralised by a carbon filter (which is changed annually - looks like some people don't change the filter and that would be why the neighbours have a BAD experience).

The good thing about the SOG is that you can keep the 'blade' open when using the loo without any smell. We found before SOG that you couldn't open the blade without chemical smell or worse. Eco-friendly if you don't use Bio-tabs.

We also find we don't have to empty it so quickly in hot weather for some reason, it's all-round fresher.

Hope that helps Phil.

Debs


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

First van had a SOG, this one has normal system. The main advantage of a SOG plus bioliquid is that itstops nasty nifs entering the van whilst the loo is in use (hope that is clear, I am trying to avoid being too graphic) by sucking them away through the filter. Apparently when you sit on the seat the pressure sets the SOG unit working (or so I was told by the SOG people).
Emptying the cassette when using SOG only required a very strong stomach

Chris


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Nope, I still don 't get it - £100 for a device that uses electricity to draw air through your cassette but only when the blade is open. Surely, the blade only needs to be opened briefly after flushing.

And if 'the contents degrade naturally because oxygen is drawn through the cassette' (along with nitrogen and only when the vent is open) why do the contents smell so bad when emptying that some people feel the need to add Bio stuff?

Phil


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's your choice fella no one's gonna be upset if you don't want one. I don't know anyone who is disappointed with theirs.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Phil42 said:


> Nope, I still don 't get it - £100 for a device that uses electricity to draw air through your cassette but only when the blade is open. Surely, the blade only needs to be opened briefly after flushing.
> 
> And if 'the contents degrade naturally because oxygen is drawn through the cassette' (along with nitrogen and only when the vent is open) why do the contents smell so bad when emptying that some people feel the need to add Bio stuff?
> 
> Phil


It seems to me to be defeating the object sticking Bio or anything else for that matter into the tank. :?

Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes and it has been said that it is not necessary and personal choice only


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

Phil42 said:


> Nope, I still don 't get it - £100 for a device that uses electricity to draw air through your cassette but only when the blade is open. Surely, the blade only needs to be opened briefly after flushing.
> 
> And if 'the contents degrade naturally because oxygen is drawn through the cassette' (along with nitrogen and only when the vent is open) why do the contents smell so bad when emptying that some people feel the need to add Bio stuff?
> 
> Phil


We bought SOG to avoid the nasty chemical smells and for environmental purposes.

It just happens that we noticed a considerable improvement in bathroom freshness since installation.

There is no point in going into why it works without a deconstruction of bathroom activities.... you may just need to accept that those of us who have SOG find them more than worth the investment (especially if you do a lot of camping in CLs, CS, Passions, Wildcamps with a family fully using MH facilities!)

The contents smell 'so bad' because it is human waste (no matter what has happened to it) and I personally don't have a problem with it but when you are on a busy site, hot weather & disposal point near washing up areas etc; it is thoughtful to put something in the tank to avoid losing friends!! Generally - other campers prefer chemical smells to raw sewage.

That is the ABSOLUTE ONLY reason I would put something in the tank because while the SOG is in use there are absolutely NO smells in the van whatsoever.

Like someone else said, nobody has to install SOG; we are just giving our views on how we have personally improved our own bathroom freshness.

We also use Thetford plastic cleaner to clean the bowl and seat BTW and it is very effective.

Debs


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

I have 3 boys in my van so keep some Dettol anti bac wipes handy and give it a wipe around the seat area/floor 2-3 times a day and we don't seem to have any issues. Good tip about the bio washing tabs though, I will give that a go !


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi I don't know if we are doing any damage but we add a couple of drops of zoflora disinfectant to the flushing water so every flush smells good


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Dettol wipes sound a good idea but whatever you do, NEVER introduce a bottle of TCP into your van. 8O 

One of our dogs hung herself up on a barbed wire fence on our last trip (luckily the damage was not severe) and we could only get TCP liquid from the local shop. The van still stinks of it even though it has been parked up for well over a week with the windows open during the day.


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

when people put the washing tablets in - do you use liquitabs / liquid or the compressed powder tablets ?? 

My husband and 3 mates are off on a weeks golfing road trip - can you imagine how Hatty is going to smell when she returns home !!!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I use the cheap bio washing machine tablets. Easy to administer.


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

I will get some value ones today - thanks !


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks to you all for the tips. We have started using the bio liquid and its much better than the blue. Hubby was very impressed!!. I also keep a spray bottle of diluted Zoflora to spray round the toilet bowl.

Techno100, we may need another cassette. Where do you get the £80 one, please?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

oldtart said:


> Thanks to you all for the tips. We have started using the bio liquid and its much better than the blue. Hubby was very impressed!!. I also keep a spray bottle of diluted Zoflora to spray round the toilet bowl.
> 
> Techno100, we may need another cassette. Where do you get the £80 one, please?


I tell ya-ya cant go wrong with the liquid bio. we dont suffer from smells at all and thats all we use, no other freshners or such like.

Steve


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

oldtart said:


> Thanks to you all for the tips. We have started using the bio liquid and its much better than the blue. Hubby was very impressed!!. I also keep a spray bottle of diluted Zoflora to spray round the toilet bowl.
> 
> Techno100, we may need another cassette. Where do you get the £80 one, please?[/quote
> Try putting just 2/3 drops of zoflora into the flush reservoir it works a treat


----------



## spannermanwigan (Jun 28, 2010)

try here

toilet cassette

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400222806040&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI

or here

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CARAVAN-THETF...ps=63&clkid=1228412083275830481#ht_1417wt_814


----------

